# Router Table Miter Slot Track or T-track?



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

*Router Table Miter Slot Track or T-track? *
Until now I had no need for a track on my router table.
Now I am thinking of installing one, but I have 2 questions for those with more experience on the matter.

1) Do I install a miter slot track or a t-track (on your opinion)?
2) What is the optimum distance (on your opinion) of the track from the router bit?

*Thank you*
Stelios AKA Steliart


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The problem with using a miter gauge
on a router table is it traps you into having
to have the fence perfectly parallel to the
miter slot. For a lot of applications a
simple wood back-up block run against 
fence works as well as a miter gauge
and fence setup is a lot less fussy.

If using t-track, I would recommend getting
your featherboards first and then positioning
the track accordingly.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> The problem with using a miter gauge
> on a router table is it traps you into having
> to have the fence perfectly parallel to the
> miter slot. For a lot of applications a
> ...


Thank you Loren  !!!
My router fence is attached on my table saw fence so parallel is not an issue in my case, also my featherboards are adjustable so they can reach easily. So the Q remains which is more useful as I am also thinking of using a sled on it.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> The problem with using a miter gauge
> on a router table is it traps you into having
> to have the fence perfectly parallel to the
> miter slot.
> - Loren


Why would you use a miter gauge together with the fence ?^^^


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Why would you use a miter gauge together with the fence ?^^^
> 
> - Carloz


Your question is not clear my friend… I'm not using a miter gauge !!!


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Take your feather board and place it so it would touch the router bit. Now move the featherboard slides as far as possible. That should be the distance of the slot from the bit. A T-track tramps a track as former does everything what the latter does but the opposite is not true. For example you cannot fix jigs in the track .


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Take your feather board and place it so it would touch the router bit. That should be the distance of the slot from the bit. A T-track tramps a track as former does everything what the latter does but the opposite is not true. For example you cannot fix jigs in the track .
> 
> - Carloz


OK I see your point Carloz so a t-track would be more useful… thanks !!!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> The problem with using a miter gauge
> on a router table is it traps you into having
> to have the fence perfectly parallel to the
> miter slot.


You must know something I don't. When would it matter that the fence was parallel to the slot?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Back to the original question, my Bench Dog cast iron table has both, and I use both quite regularly. For my purposes, I can't see having only one.

Regarding Carloz's reply, a t-track does not do everything a miter slot can do. Try running a coping sled with a 3/4" miter bar through one and let me know how it goes.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Back to the original question, my Bench Dog cast iron table has both, and I use both quite regularly. For my purposes, I can t see having only one.
> 
> Regarding Carloz s reply, a t-track does not do everything a miter slot can do. Try running a coping sled with a 3/4" miter bar through one and let me know how it goes.
> 
> - RichTaylor


Thank you Rich for you recommendation… one Q though… wont be possible to slide a sled over a t-track?... many old table saws I've seen have only r-tracks instead of a miter track.
I am asking because I do want to make a finger joint sled to run on my router table as my Euro type table saw arbor does not permit a dado blade !


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what I used when I built my Table, although it is a combination or dual track with both miter track and t-track, I have seldom used the miter track. 
If you already have feather boards that work in your table saw's miter slot then this will accommodate them.

http://www.rockler.com/bench-dogreg-dual-track-36

Best Regards. - Len
Work Safely and Have Fun.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> This is what I used when I built my Table, although it is a combination or dual track with both miter track and t-track, I have seldom used the miter track.
> If you already have feather boards that work in your table saw s miter slot then this will accommodate them.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/bench-dogreg-dual-track-36
> ...


Thank you Len that is an option !!! though we dont have them here and have to be imported, but it is the best solution I know


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Just to be sure we are speaking the same language, a miter slot is ~3/4" wide and accepts jigs with a standard miter bar. A t-track is narrower, and accepts t-track accessories that include 1/4" x 20 hex head bolts with knobs, and oval head bolts. Actually most miter slots have a "T" shape to them so you can use miter bars that lock in the slot. That helps to muddle the clarity of the discussion.

My point was that you can't run a jig with a miter bar in a regular t-track because the track is too narrow. For example, my coping sled and my Incra I-Box finger joint jig both have 3/4" miter bars.

For illustration, the t-track is on the left and the miter slot is on the right. Like I said, they both have a "T" configuration, but they are not the same thing.









Edit: For the record, if I had to choose only one, I'd pick the miter slot hands-down. The t-track is great for some accessories, but the miter slot is essential for the jigs I use regularly. There are also split-bar pieces that go in the miter slot and expand to lock in when you tighten down the knob. It's not as secure as the t-track though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have seldom used the miter track.


This is a perfect example of how these things are personal, and whatever works for you is the right choice. Len doesn't use his miter slot much, I use mine often.

There is no correct choice, it's what will suit your needs.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Just to be sure we are speaking the same language, a miter slot is ~3/4" wide and accepts jigs with a standard miter bar. A t-track is narrower, and accepts t-track accessories that include 1/4" x 20 hex head bolts with knobs, and oval head bolts. Actually most miter slots have a "T" shape to them so you can use miter bars that lock in the slot. That helps to muddle the clarity of the discussion.
> 
> My point was that you can t run a jig with a miter bar in a regular t-track because the track is too narrow. For example, my coping sled and my Incra I-Box finger joint jig both have 3/4" miter bars.
> 
> ...


ok I see what you mean Rich 
I was referring to the one Vs the other as in the photos… Thank you !!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a question regarding a sled on a router table. Why would anyone want to have to short short chuck a router bit in order to compensate for the thickness of a sled bottom?? What is wrong with using a fence and the table surface? It seems like a bit of work that's not necessary and something else to store in an already cramped shop. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

How about making your own track out of hardwood and place them where you want them .

Klaus


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> I have a question regarding a sled on a router table. Why would anyone want to have to short short chuck a router bit in order to compensate for the thickness of a sled bottom?? What is wrong with using a fence and the table surface? It seems like a bit of work that s not necessary and something else to store in an already cramped shop. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Hi Jerry, my friend I am not sure I understand your Q  but if you are asking me why using a finger joint sled on the router table and not on the TS my answer is because a Euro TS has short arbor for single blade only.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn't need a track it just rides against the fence.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> How about making your own track out of hardwood and place them where you want them .
> 
> Klaus
> 
> - kiefer


Hi Klaus, are you talking about the track or the bars… the bars for sure I am planning to make them out of hardwood… besides I have some tracks as in the above photos.
Reason I asked is to get opinions of more experience on the matter people


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I have a question regarding a sled on a router table. Why would anyone want to have to short short chuck a router bit in order to compensate for the thickness of a sled bottom?? What is wrong with using a fence and the table surface? It seems like a bit of work that s not necessary and something else to store in an already cramped shop. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Depends on what your running and large 1/2 shank bits come with longer shafts. Door rails really need to be run on a sled….


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn t need a track it just rides against the fence.
> 
> - pottz


Pottz that is a very normal set-up … do you think that a sled can run on a t-track having narrower bars?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn t need a track it just rides against the fence.
> 
> - pottz


It's more accurate in a track.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn t need a track it just rides against the fence.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


I have a wood peckers coping sled and no track is needed,it rides against the fence,check it out.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Instead of trying to decide, how about putting in both? When I built my router table I bought t-track and miter track in one aluminum extrusion. As was noted above, I located it such that my feather boards when fully extended almost touched the router bit.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn t need a track it just rides against the fence.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...





> I just have a t track on mine that I use for attaching featherboards,my coping sled doesn t need a track it just rides against the fence.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


Do you need to push it against the fence to keep it on the fence?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

> Instead of trying to decide, how about putting in both? When I built my router table I bought t-track and miter track in one aluminum extrusion. As was noted above, I located it such that my feather boards when fully extended almost touched the router bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what your doing. If your makng cabinet doors you'll find the track useful for a coping sled…


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

> Instead of trying to decide, how about putting in both? When I built my router table I bought t-track and miter track in one aluminum extrusion. As was noted above, I located it such that my feather boards when fully extended almost touched the router bit.
> 
> - JackDuren


Thanks for the advise Jack


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the response, opinions and advises
Stay Safe Now  !!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lotsa good answers and suggestions up above.


----------



## WoodES (Oct 8, 2013)

I don't have a picture of my router table, but I used both at the time. Gives me a lot of options when using the table. I don't have a picture, but will try to post one in a day or so.


----------

